# Box under Awning



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Never mind. I had the handbook in my truck. It's a damp location.
Now that being said reading the article it almost sounds like a 4 square could be used. Yes? No?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

From the end of the awning imagine a 45 degree angle coming back to the wall. That area would be a wet location.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The area I'm asking about is the area actually covered by the awning on the back wall. above the height of the doors.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> The area I'm asking about is the area actually covered by the awning on the back wall. above the height of the doors.


 
That house is too nice for a 4" sq


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That house is too nice for a 4" sq


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That house is too nice for a 4" sq


 What is he doing taking pictures of my back porch.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> The area I'm asking about is the area actually covered by the awning on the back wall. above the height of the doors.


 The area on the wall is a damp area exept maybe 8' to 10" in on each side.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That house is too nice for a 4" sq



He is painting it and likes the way the blank plate on a 4sq looks better than the blank on a fs box. Once the box and emt is painted you won't even notice.(He really does want a 4sq if legal)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> The area on the wall is a damp area exept maybe 8' to 10" in on each side.



The article says it shall be mounted as to prevent moisture from entering it. The awning has been caulked and sealed around the frame and wall. I dont know if a 4sq meets that definition or not. He really does want that if ok.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Would you be running the conduit and mounting the box's above the windows? If so I would say a 52171 or 52151 would be just fine.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Would you be running the conduit and mounting the box's above the windows? If so I would say a* 52171 or 52151* would be just fine.



Yea above windows. Are one those numbers a 2 1/8" deep 4 square? We use different suppliers so ours are or used to be 1900's.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Yea above windows. Are one those numbers a 2 1/8" deep 4 square? We use different suppliers so ours are or used to be 1900's.


The 52171 are Raco numbers for a 4" sq. 2 1/8 deep and the other number is a 1 1/2" box. Where do you get your boxs? I have used those numbers for atleast 10 years.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> The 52171 are Raco numbers for a 4" sq. 2 1/8 deep and the other number is a 1 1/2" box. Where do you get your boxs? I have used those numbers for atleast 10 years.




20 years ago they were 1900's and I can still walk in and say give me a case of 1900's and they go get them. They probably are 171's but the old timers know what I want and I never really look at part numbers on an invoice. Just prices.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> 20 years ago they were 1900's and I can still walk in and say give me a case of 1900's and they go get them. They probably are 171's but the old timers know what I want and I never really look at part numbers on an invoice. Just prices.:laughing:


 Ken just posted this in another thread. 
Try a Steel City # 52171-1. 
__________________


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Ken just posted this in another thread.
> Try a Steel City # 52171-1.
> __________________






Yea I keep a few of those around. A few shallow 1/2 and 3/4 ko's but mainly use 2 1/8" deep ones.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Yea I keep a few of those around. A few shallow 1/2 and 3/4 ko's but mainly use 2 1/8" deep ones.


 Yea, I hate a shallow box.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> 20 years ago they were 1900's and I can still walk in and say give me a case of 1900's and they go get them. They probably are 171's but the old timers know what I want and I never really look at part numbers on an invoice. Just prices.:laughing:


 They are called 1900's here also.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> They are called 1900's here also.


and here.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Damp Location?? This is most certainly a WET location. Look at your pic in the OP. The only standing water is UNDER the awning!!!:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> Damp Location?? This is most certainly a WET location. Look at your pic in the OP. The only standing water is UNDER the awning!!!:laughing:




That was from the HO pressure washing it off.:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't look too close at what was done..:blink:....just look how pretty the lights look....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

If it is mounted on the house and not subject to water directly it at the least is a Damp location.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

I would treat it as a wet location especially if the HO is pressure washing in that area.


----------

